# Replacement Rumor?



## 722921

Is it true that Dish wants to rid the world of our old MPEG-2 units and replace them with newer MPEG-4 equivalents?


----------



## tnsprin

722921 said:


> Is it true that Dish wants to rid the world of our old MPEG-2 units and replace them with newer MPEG-4 equivalents?


Yes its true for HD receivers. They probably will eventually want to do it for all receivers, but not yet.


----------



## 722921

Any details available?


----------



## William M.

Last Saturday I had a problem with my 811. I called Dish Network Tech Support and they said they would send out a replacement receiver. It got here today.......it is another 811.


----------



## jeffg369

William M. said:


> Last Saturday I had a problem with my 811. I called Dish Network Tech Support and they said they would send out a replacement receiver. It got here today.......it is another 811.


Last night called to have a 921 replaced under Dish $4.99/mo. service contract. Was told that it is discontinued and would be replaced with a NEW 622 and DVR fees would be waived unless or until I upgraded other receivers on account. Why does it need to be installed by a service tech rather than just sending it?


----------



## Jason Kragt

William M. said:


> Last Saturday I had a problem with my 811. I called Dish Network Tech Support and they said they would send out a replacement receiver. It got here today.......it is another 811.


Do you subscribe to any satellite-delivered HD programming? It sounds like the people they are targeting for an upgrade are those that are grandfathered with the old HD package (HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNT-HD, ESPN-HD, etc.), or those that receive HBO-HD or Showtime HD. They want to upgrade those channels to MPEG4. If you don't subscribe to any of those, there is not much of an incentive to upgrade you.


----------



## William M.

Jason Kragt said:


> Do you subscribe to any satellite-delivered HD programming? It sounds like the people they are targeting for an upgrade are those that are grandfathered with the old HD package (HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNT-HD, ESPN-HD, etc.), or those that receive HBO-HD or Showtime HD. They want to upgrade those channels to MPEG4. If you don't subscribe to any of those, there is not much of an incentive to upgrade you.


Yes, I still have the original five channel HD Package I subscribed to when I had the first 811 installed around October 2004. I never went with the "Voom" add-on nor do I subscribe to any of the HBO or Showtime HD (or SD) channels.

You bring up a very good point about those who subscribe to HD premiums; I guess I do not spend enough money with Dish to warrant a no charge upgrade to MPEG 4. 

I did not expect to get upgraded...I was just sharing information on my recent experience.


----------



## Jason Kragt

The MPEG4 receiver replacement is just beginning. I still think that Dish is likely to contact you about an upgrade later this summer. I have a 942 but am not grandfathered with the HD package. I wouldn't be surprised if Dish wanted to eliminate all 6000s, 811s, 921s and 942s in order to simplify their support of HD systems.

What part of Michigan are you in? I am on the West side and am wondering how/when/if Dish will add Grand Rapids HD locals. DirecTV has had them for years. Dish keeps saying "coming soon."


----------



## William M.

I am in Lansing. I also wonder how long it will take Dish to add local HD channels.


----------



## jeffg369

Jason Kragt said:


> Do you subscribe to any satellite-delivered HD programming? It sounds like the people they are targeting for an upgrade are those that are grandfathered with the old HD package (HDNet, HDNet Movies, TNT-HD, ESPN-HD, etc.), or those that receive HBO-HD or Showtime HD. They want to upgrade those channels to MPEG4. If you don't subscribe to any of those, there is not much of an incentive to upgrade you.


No I did not have any of the HD packages and the receiver was purchased. Why I was upgraded I don't know the installer showed up today and installed a dish 1000 and the 722 (not the 622 that was promised). I have been a Dish customer for 15 yrs and maybe that is the reason. I am anxiously awaitng my bill to make sure that my monthly charges remain the same.

On the locals topic I live in Lafayette, IN and there is a local CBS affiliate and we do not have the locals although there has been a lot of articles in the local paper discussing the lack of locals on Sat. It seems that when the "cable" companies negotiated with the CBS affiliate many years ago there was a clause in the contract forbidding the affiliate to sign on with sat providers the courts have since found that illegal and Dish and HN are now negotiating with the affiliate. Lets hope that this is resolved soon.


----------



## 722921

722921 said:


> Any details available?


It's called the "discontinued receiver upgrade promotion" 
Call dish and ask for an account specialist for a free leased vip622 to replace the 921.
The above is per an email from dish.


----------



## KB14

722921 said:


> It's called the "discontinued receiver upgrade promotion"
> Call dish and ask for an account specialist for a free leased vip622 to replace the 921.
> The above is per an email from dish.


Tries replacing my owned 942 with no luck, is the promotion for leased receivers only?


----------



## mrplow

They upgraded my owned 942 to a 622, Csr said they are trying to go all Mpeg 4 HD on Aug 1.


----------



## 722921

KB14 said:


> Tries replacing my owned 942 with no luck, is the promotion for leased receivers only?


I own by 921.
It took quite a while on the phone but it will be replaced next Saturday.
Just say all the magic words to the right person.


----------



## 921tiger

722921 said:


> I own by 921.
> It took quite a while on the phone but it will be replaced next Saturday.
> Just say all the magic words to the right person.


Yep, so true. I called DISH this morning and simply told the first call taker that I was a 942 owner and was interested in their "discontinued receiver upgrade program" and *ZING*: I was transferred to someone who knew everything I wanted to know.

They are slated to come on Sunday morning to replace my 942 with a leased 622. They will also give my $10 for my 942. So I'm currently busy saving off the programs I've been meaning to save before they get here!


----------



## Michael P

jeffg369 said:


> Last night called to have a 921 replaced under Dish $4.99/mo. service contract. Was told that it is discontinued and would be replaced with a NEW 622 and DVR fees would be waived unless or until I upgraded other receivers on account. *Why does it need to be installed by a service tech rather than just sending it?*


Here is my story:
I had *10* 921's since I bought one in '04 when the price dropped from $999 to $549. The first one had the famous "ZSR of death" (for those of you not familiar with early 921 bugs the zero second recording of death was a bug where you get a recording listed as having "0" seconds. When you try to play or delete it it deleted _every recording_ on the hard drive).

Without going into further detail, getting a replacement 921 became a semiannual, then quarterly and finally a biweekly occurrence. The best (i.e. stable, relatively bug-free) 921 I had was during the reign of software version L278. Unfortunately newer software revisions were just as buggy, if not more so, than versions before L278. The "fix" was always to send out a new receiver running the same buggy software as the one that was replaced. I got tired of losing my recordings so I declined any further replacements and put up with the bugs.

Earlier this year I signed up for DVR advantage (to avoid the AT-200 price increase). In order to get DVR advantage I had so sub to my locals (which I previously refused to do since the OTA digitals blew away the SD LIL's). I actually started watching more PBS because of the SD LIL's. One day my 921 stopped receiving half of my LIL's (all the stations that were not one of the "big 4" networks). The 921 starting thinking that these stations were on 61.5 instead of 110 (it was looking at the right transponder but the wrong orbital location). A check switch could not fix it, neither did a "hit" from the tech. The tech sent a 942 as a replacement (this was on the cusp of the injunction barring this model from being activated).

I was happy with the 942, it had the interactive features that the 921 lacked, and boy was it quiet! It didn't even whine when booting (as I wold soon learn the 622 does). There was only one, minor glitch with the 942. I saw the previous owners local stations from Providence RI (in red without any program guide data). No big deal, putting the guide in "all sub" mode hid the Providence stations. I did call tech support to see if they could try to give the receiver a hit. When that failed to erase Providence the tech offered another replacement (he did not say what model it was going to be). I refused the replacement, saying I'd just keep the guide in "all sub" mode. A few days later a 622 showed up on my doorstep! (See my thread: "out of the blue a 622"). I was afraid to activate it, since I did not want to pay the HD enabling fee. I waited several days before hooking it up. *At no time was an installer scheduled, nor was I ever contacted by an installer.* I installed my original E* system at my old house in '97, I did my own "Dishmover" in '05, and I put in my own 622. I have never been visited by an installer!

I finally installed it and kept checking my account on line to see if I was going to be hit with the dreaded HD enabling fee. So far I have not been charged (although on-line my account reads: "HD enabling fee, No HD enabling fee..." When I had the 942 it just read "no HD enabling fee". I was glad to read here that they are waiving the HD enabling fee (even though nobody at E*told me specifically this was happening).

So far I have been very happy with the 622. The only bug I encountered was with the instant weather (it kept going back to "Aaronburg" as the default city), but I was able to fix that myself.

One last thing - before I installed the 622 I purchased a UPS. My electrical service is unstable at times. The UPS keeps the 622 running when the lights flicker. For ~$50 it the best insurance you can buy for any DVR.


----------



## jrlead

Called dish today and was told I needed to pay $75.00 for them to swap out my 811 for a 211. After I told them I would not pay them I was transfered to a different CSR (Special services I think) The second CSR was very helpful an set up a Free upgrade.


----------



## craig8868

the rumor is true-called in and mentioned the "discontinued replacement receiver upgrade" promotion and the CSR transferred me to an account specialist. She didn't know which receiver I would be getting but thought it would be the 612, which is fine for me since I already have 3 622's and only need this for one tv. The "installation" is set for thursday of this week. I told her I didn't need someone to install it but her system wouldn't let her place the order without sending someone...I was trying not to have them waste the guy's time but maybe they can tweek my setup if needed.


----------



## jmpfaff

This is interesting. My 921 died Sunday morning, and when I called Tech Support, they said they were shipping a new box. I asked what model it would be, and he said a 921. I told him the model was discontinued and asked about the retirement of MPEG2, he insisted on like for like replacement. I'll be very interested to see what shows up in the UPS box later this week.


Update: The UPS box contained a 622. And that makes for a happy customer. Side comment -- The packaging was a pretty ingeniuous foam setup that holds a 622, but has a set of tear-offs to make it fit a 921 perfectly. They must be doing this on a pretty regular basis.


----------



## Jason Kragt

jmpfaff said:


> he insisted on like for like replacement.


It sounds like a classic case of the right hand not knowing what the left hand is doing within Dish Network. I wouldn't be surprised if you received a replacement 921, then received a call within the month offering you a free upgrade to a 622.

The more I hear the more I am convinced that they want to get rid of all 921s, 942s, 811s and 6000s in the field. If they don't call you by August 1--call them. Generous offers like this one don't come along often. Take it while you still can.


----------



## dave1234

From Monday night's Charlie Chat: "By the end of the summer, MPEG2's going to be turned off."


----------



## samborarocks

Hi all,

Tried to get my 942 upgraded to a 622. This was an excersize in pain. While the guy on the phone, who I could hardly understand, did help me get my 501 with a failed hard drive replaced, he said his 'superior' did not know of any program to upgrade end of life receivers. Any ideas? He also told me I had to buy and upgrade package to get my Austin locals in HD, when I'm already paying for the locals package and I explained to him that I can not get the 61.5 satellite (which I believe is the problem).

EDIT: BTW I did mention the "discontinued receiver upgrade promotion" /END EDIT

Maybe I'll try calling again tomorrow.

SR


----------



## 921tiger

If there's one consistent pattern that's emerging, it's that calling and mentioning the "discontinued receiver upgrade promotion" results in inconsistent results :-(

I'm sorry (and somewhat sickened) to hear when someone says that they got the deer-in-headlights response. All I can hope for is that hanging up and calling back a couple hours later gets better results. 

On the flipside, while I'm slated to get my 942 replaced, it hasn't been done yet--and from what I've gone through before with getting work like this done, I'll believe it when it's up and working, and not a nanosecond prior.


----------



## craig8868

When you call in, if the CSR has not heard of this promo for some reason, ask to be transferred to an account specialist. not only am I getting a free upgrade to a new receiver , but I am getting a $40 credit on next month's bill as a "loyalty" promo. All I did was ask her to review my account to make sure I was getting the best value for my money.  Maybe, I am one of the lucky ones?????
good luck
Craig


----------



## Jason Kragt

I'd say today's the day for you to buy yourself a lottery ticket!


----------



## dj5

I just got a call from dish, they want to swap out my 942 and Dish 500 for a 622 and Dish 1000. I only have HBO HD. They said there would be no change in service or fees. Other than losing saved shows, sounds like a good deal.


----------



## 722921

Well my 622 is in and I can now view all the HD I pay for. I hope the billing bears out the zero cost promise...


----------



## mmpotash

I'm not quite clear on something. If you owned, not leased, a 942, did Dish actually swap out to an owned 622, (and changed your antenna if necessary)? And if so, verify if there were any charges outside of programming differences.


----------



## mrplow

mmpotash said:


> I'm not quite clear on something. If you owned, not leased, a 942, did Dish actually swap out to an owned 622, (and changed your antenna if necessary)? And if so, verify if there were any charges outside of programming differences.


Yes, I got a owned 622 for my owned 942, no charges.


----------



## mmpotash

I tried to get an even swap 942/622, owned, not leased, but they said no. Part of the reason they said was that since I was not doing the 24 month committment, (I'm moving in 18 months), the deal I was getting was already more than the normal deal, and only because I've been a long time Dish customer.


----------



## shsieh71

I called the 1800-333-dish number to inquire on this 'discontinued receiver upgrade promotion' and was given a different number to call. The number is 1-888-383-3727 and is refered to as the 'Upgrade hotline'. 

Fifteen minutes later my replacement 211 for my 811 will ship in 7-10 days.

Conditions: I was told was that certain fees were being waived for the receiver and if I made any changes to my account in the future, it may cause those fees to be re-instated. Also I have to return my owned 811 for the now leased 211. 

I was also told by the CSR that all HD programming will require the new receivers by the end of July.


----------



## Michael P

Are you sure that the 211 is a leased receiver? If you purchased the 811 the replacement should be your property.

I got a 622 after having 10 921's and 1 short-lived 942. At no time was I told this is a leased receiver (actually I was not expecting the 622, it just showed up on my doorstep). I was never given any paperwork to sign nor were any notices issued stating that the 622 is leased. The only commitment I am under is the 18 month (iirc) DVR Advantage deal, which I got while I still had a 921.


----------



## Alsat

shsieh71 said:


> I called the 1800-333-dish number to inquire on this 'discontinued receiver upgrade promotion' and was given a different number to call. The number is 1-888-383-3727 and is refered to as the 'Upgrade hotline'.
> 
> Fifteen minutes later my replacement 211 for my 811 will ship in 7-10 days.
> 
> Conditions: I was told was that certain fees were being waived for the receiver and if I made any changes to my account in the future, it may cause those fees to be re-instated. Also I have to return my owned 811 for the now leased 211.
> 
> I was also told by the CSR that all HD programming will require the new receivers by the end of July.


I have been getting messages left on my answering machine to call that number, but the caller ID does not read Dish Network, so I have been regarding them as not being 'legitimate'.

I currently own a 6000. I pay no leasing fees for it, nor any fees for local channels as it has an off the air tuner. What increase in fees am I going to have if I swap it out? Will they add locals at no charge to replace the lost off the air locals? Will the reciever be mine or is it considered to be leased - with leasing fees associated with it? I installed the system myself, will I be forced to take a day off for an installer to come in, unplug and disconnect the 6000 and plug in and reconnect the satellite and television connectors?

Why aren't they sending a letter instead of using telemarketing calls to notify customers?


----------



## Michael P

> Will they add locals at no charge to replace the lost off the air locals?


All HD receivers have ATSC OTA tuners. Older models had both ATSC and NTSC (analog). Nothing will change, in fact the OTA tuner is an improvement over the older model's OTA tuners.


----------



## shsieh71

Michael P said:


> Are you sure that the 211 is a leased receiver? If you purchased the 811 the replacement should be your property.
> 
> I got a 622 after having 10 921's and 1 short-lived 942. At no time was I told this is a leased receiver (actually I was not expecting the 622, it just showed up on my doorstep). I was never given any paperwork to sign nor were any notices issued stating that the 622 is leased. The only commitment I am under is the 18 month (iirc) DVR Advantage deal, which I got while I still had a 921.


I specifically asked and the CSR said that it was a leased 211.


----------



## Jason Nipp

shsieh71 said:


> I specifically asked and the CSR said that it was a leased 211.


I got the same response today. However, I was told if the ViP211 was the only receiver on your account, the ~$7 monthly lease fee was not charged. Having said that most people have more than 1 receiver on their account. Again the 211 will be a leased box and you will not own it.


Alsat said:


> I have been getting messages left on my answering machine to call that number, but the caller ID does not read Dish Network, so I have been regarding them as not being 'legitimate'.


The calls you are getting are legitimate regardless of what Caller ID says. My calls have been automated however. The 1-888-383-3727 number is Dish Network when you call it.

I got the same kind of message when Voom when MPEG4. 
.
.


----------



## puckwithahalo

If the receiver is a 921 or a 942 and is replaced as a faulty receiver (ie a return authorization is set up), then the new receiver that is shipped out will have the same leased or owned status as the ra'd receiver. However, any upgrades to the dish will not be done. However, once you have the new receiver activated, you can add the hd essentials package for $10.00 a month and drop the legacy hd package which was $9.99 a month. (net increase of 1 penny) ; this will generate an order to get the dish upgraded for the 129 or 61.5 depending on location ; that order is 59.95, but can be reduced to free for a 24 month commitment. Or you can just stay getting the legacy hd packages 5 channels.

If the receiver does not need to be ra'd then the "'discontinued receiver upgrade promotion" is what it would be set up under. regardless of the owned or leased status of the previous receiver, the new one would be leased. It also includes the upgrade of the dish to pick up the mpeg4 channels that come off 129 or 61.5

I don't know the details of what fees are waived and whatnot (dvr fees, hd enabling fees, etc.). But that's the deal pertaining leased vs. owned and upgrades to the dish.


----------



## oldsmoboat

Email I received.

Dear Valued Customer,
We want to notify you of very important information regarding your DISH Network HD receiver(s) and programming. Due to improvements in our HD technology, it is necessary to upgrade one or more of your high-definition receivers. We need to make sure that you can take advantage of our next generation of HD by upgrading your older model HD receiver(s) for FREE*. Please note that if you do not upgrade your older model HD receiver(s), you will lose your HD programming.

For only a penny more per month, we can upgrade your HD programming so you can start enjoying at least 23 more of the best HD national channels, like Disney HD, ABC Family HD, Discovery HD, Travel Channel HD and The Weather Channel HD. These are just some of the many channels that we are adding to our lineup, with 100+ national HD channels available by the end of the year!

Check out The Weather Channel's brand new studio with the latest in HD graphic technology as well as vivid, on-the-scene reporting where major weather stories break.

Plus, you have the opportunity to add 10 exciting HD movie channels like Starz HD**. Starz HD welcomes you to the world of high-definition where hit movies like Spiderman 3 and Pirates of the Caribbean: At World's End and Starz original programming are enjoyed with a picture that is 5 times sharper than standard TV!

Call DISH Network today at 1-888-383-3727 to schedule your FREE HD receiver upgrade and get the most out of your HD experience!

State-of-the-art HD equipment
100+ national HD channels available this year, like The Weather Channel HD!
100 local HD markets this year
The best sports and movies in HD
Ask for Starz HD and get access to great HD movies!

YOU MUST TAKE ACTION NOW TO PREVENT INTERRUPTION OF YOUR SERVICE. Please call
1-888-383-3727 so we may schedule your FREE receiver upgrade today! We thank you for your business and for continuing to be a valued DISH Network customer.

Sincerely,
DISH Network


----------



## tm22721

Been waiting years for the free upgrade from my 921 to a 622. Strange thing is, they also want to upgrade my 721 to a 522. Is that also because of MPEG2 obsolescence ?


----------



## Michael P

puckwithahalo said:


> If the receiver is a 921 or a 942 and is replaced as a faulty receiver (ie a return authorization is set up), then the new receiver that is shipped out will have the same leased or owned status as the ra'd receiver. However, any upgrades to the dish will not be done. However, once you have the new receiver activated, you can add the hd essentials package for $10.00 a month and drop the legacy hd package which was $9.99 a month. (net increase of 1 penny) ; this will generate an order to get the dish upgraded for the 129 or 61.5 depending on location ; that order is 59.95, but can be reduced to free for a 24 month commitment. Or you can just stay getting the legacy hd packages 5 channels.
> 
> If the receiver does not need to be ra'd then the "'discontinued receiver upgrade promotion" is what it would be set up under. regardless of the owned or leased status of the previous receiver, the new one would be leased. It also includes the upgrade of the dish to pick up the mpeg4 channels that come off 129 or 61.5
> 
> I don't know the details of what fees are waived and whatnot (dvr fees, hd enabling fees, etc.). But that's the deal pertaining leased vs. owned and upgrades to the dish.


Thank you for the clarification. I fall into the "ra'ed" category. In my case I had 10 different 921's followed by 1 942. I am not being charged the "HD Enabling fee" yet I get several HD channels (my locals and a partial feed from one of my RSN's). This is due to my already having a 61.5 dish (I had a lifetime Dominion Sky Angel subscription). So I don't need a 129 dish since my locals are on 61.5 (ironically my other RSN is on 129 but has no HD content since Basketball season ended. I hope they will move it (FSN Ohio) to 61.5 since they already put STO on 61.5).


----------



## dj5

Dish picked up my 942 today and replaced with a new 722. They also replace the dish 500 with a dish 1000. Suppose to be no change in fees or service.


----------



## 722921

tm22721 said:


> Been waiting years for the free upgrade from my 921 to a 622. Strange thing is, they also want to upgrade my 721 to a 522. Is that also because of MPEG2 obsolescence ?


MPEG2 obsolescence is one driver. The other is the TIVO lawsuit for DVRs.


----------



## doxieland

What happens to our 921 Aug 1? Does it become a doorstop? or will it continue to work - just not receive hd?

The replacement call we received said we could keep it to use as standard def receiver, pay one cent more a month and receive the 622 unit for expanded high def programming for the 622.

Then, we were asked for our credit card info so they could place a $1.00 fee on it for 3 days - and that would change our 921 from owned to leased. Since we already pay via credit card autopay, husband thought that was a trick, since caller id showed "private caller" so we passed on the offer.

Was this legit? Has anyone else had this variation of replacement call? 
And, most importantly, will the learning curve for the 622 be quick? I love the ease of operation of the 921 (minus the freezes, black screeens, reboots, etc.)

and is my 921 a doorstop on Aug 1 or was the agent correct that it will continue to work (haha) - as a two tuner standard def dvr?

thanks,
doxieland


----------



## 722921

It should work for SD.
I would initiate a call with Dish for security reasons even though your credit card number is not available to these agents.


----------



## Alsat

I have a 6000, but am not receiving any HD channels. I can see 119, but not any other satellite. If I upgrade, will the lnb need to be upgraded too, or just the reciever?


----------



## penguin44

Having issues seeing 119. Anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Ashh

Im a tech and for the last week we have got a bunch of calls to replace 811 with 211.If your getting one of these replaced make sure to tell your tech to change your HD package. Around here most of the people I have done so far have dishHD which is 9.99 a month and like 5 channels. For a penny more you can get dish essentials and have about 28 channels.


----------



## rasheed

The main real cost is if you have two HD receivers in the old packaging and go to the new packaging, the 2nd receiver cost goes up to $7 from $5, and we are losing HDNet Movies in the basic HD packaging

But old MPEG2 HD customers can now get a deal to switch with no costs it seems.

Rasheed


----------



## Donp

I just got my 811 replaced by a VIP-211 and I told the installer that I wanted to keep my 811 and apply it to a seconf TV. When the installer was talking to the Dish guy he told hin that and then the installer handed his phone to me and the Dish guy told me that the 811 would not be supported after and "do dark" at the end of July. "That was why they (Dish) were offering the free upgrade." That was what the Dish guy on the phone said. So I turned in my old 811 for $10.00 off my first bill.


----------



## Alsat

Donp said:


> I just got my 811 replaced by a VIP-211 and I told the installer that I wanted to keep my 811 and apply it to a seconf TV. When the installer was talking to the Dish guy he told hin that and then the installer handed his phone to me and the Dish guy told me that the 811 would not be supported after and "do dark" at the end of July. "That was why they (Dish) were offering the free upgrade." That was what the Dish guy on the phone said. So I turned in my old 811 for $10.00 off my first bill.


I called about getting my 6000 replaced. An installer has to do it, they will not ship the receiver out and let me swap them. The 211 will be leased and they must have a credit card on file as they do not trust me to return it if I cancel service. The only thing "going dark" according to the CSR will be HD channels, the 6000 will continue to receive SD channels fine.

As I do not receive any HD channels as it is, I did not see an upside to replacing the receiver.


----------



## lenny

I just got off the phone with dish and since I own my 921 I get to keep the 921 to use as an sd dual tuner receiver but they are sending me a leased 622 for free. Also, the additional receiver fee for HD receivers is going up by $2 so I'm going to be paying $7 for this receiver instead of $5. As you may know your primary HD receiver has no additional receiver charge but all your extra HD receivers are now $7 a month instead of $5 like your SD receivers.

Because of my package I won't need to pay a *lease* fee so after this is done I get to use a 622 receiver free of charge but will need to pay $2 extra a month because of the higher additional receiver charge but I feel it's worth it since the 921 is a pain in the butt sometimes and my current 622 works fantastic. So I don't mind having 2 622's.

BTW, I did not have to extend any commitments to dish to get this new 622 which was important to me since Verizon FIOS will be coming soon to my area and that service interests me.


----------



## sluggo

tm22721 said:


> Been waiting years for the free upgrade from my 921 to a 622. Strange thing is, they also want to upgrade my 721 to a 522. Is that also because of MPEG2 obsolescence ?


not positive about the "MPEG2 obsolescence", but i just replaced my 721 fora 522 over the weekend. No DVR fee, no phone line fee. Both are waived. Yes it is a leased receiver, but then again, if it fails at least it has a years warranty which the 721 does not due to the age of the box.


----------



## worldtrvlr

Before you do the "free" upgrade from a DVR 942 to a VIP622 or VIP722, be aware that it's not actually "free". If you own your 942, you will now be charged the $7.00 lease fee for the new receiver. Following is my experience so far with this situation:

I was the owner of a DVR 942. I received a post card from Dish telling me I needed to call 1-888-383-3727 to do a FREE* HD receiver upgrade, due to changes to the HD programming, and that if I did not participate, I would lose my HD programming. No where on the card did it say I would be charged a lease fee for the new DVR.

I called the number and spoke with a representative who assured me I would not be charged the lease fee, since my 942 was an owned, and not leased, receiver. She also said I would get a VIP622 and a new dish to pick up the new channels, and assured me I could keep my 942 to use as a standard DVR.

Well, today the installer came and installed all of the equipment and I actually got a VIP722 rather then the 622. Before he left, I asked him where my DVR 942 was. He said it was in his truck. I told him I was supposed to be able to keep it, but he showed me his work order which stated that he is to take it with him and that I would need to contact Dish to discuss that with them. He also stated that it would stop working altogether once the change is made to the programming. I figured since I was getting a much better receiver and no lease fee, and if it won't work later, I'd let him keep it.

Well, I called Dish to change my HD package and was told my bill was going up by $7 per motnh. The change was due to the lease fee on the new receiver. Fortunately, I had the name and rep ID of the representative who signed me up for the upgrade, and stated that I was told there would be no lease fee since I had an owned receiver. He called another department and apparently got approval to credit the charge for a year.

After reading some of these posts, it looks like others have also been told they can continue to use their old equipment as a standard DVR as well, so I called tech support about my 942. The first time, I was disconnected while the rep read through my notes. I called back and got a very nice person who was willing to double check on whether the 942 can continue to be used as a standard DVR. After verifying the information, he came back and said that in fact I can use it at a standard defenition DVR. I asked him how to get my owned 942 back, since the installer insisted on taking it with him. The rep called the "hub" department, who was supposed to call the installer so I could get my dish back. Three hours later, I still haven't heard anything back from the installer. I called dish back and got another rep who said that my 942 wouldn't function, but agreed that I should be able to keep it since I own it. She checked and as it turns out, it WILL still receive standard def channels. She called the Hub department and was told that an e-mail was sent and it takes up to 3 days to find the receiver in the warehouse.

Finally, I decided to check caller ID, remembering that the installer called me to tell me he would be late. I told him that I verified with Dish that I can keep the 942 receiver and it WILL receive standard def channels. He said he would bring it back to me, and hung up on me. Somehow, I'm sure he won't return it an I'll end up having to escalate further with Dish to get my receiver back.

Let this be a warning.....DO NOT give the installer your old DVR if you own it, cause you'll only get $10 from Dish for it, and be prepared for the new lease fee on the "free" upgrade.


----------



## DNSFSS

I never take a receiver if it's owned - much less paperwork for me! And let this be a lesson to installers, NEVER call a customer from your phone, always let your dispatch do it!  *jk*


----------



## JPC

Let me see if I have this figured out...

As a 921 owner, I get to keep what I own and am being offered a new leased 622/722 for $7 per month. The new receiver is not an option if I would like to continue to watch HD programming.

Am I missing something or is this really not a promotion at all?


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Before you do the "free" upgrade from a DVR 942 to a VIP622 or VIP722, be aware that it's not actually "free". If you own your 942, you will now be charged the $7.00 lease fee for the new receiver. Following is my experience so far with this situation:


Just to clarify, yes, the receiver will be leased. if it is the only receiver or the primary receiver on the account, there will be no lease fee. if the 921 or 942 was a non-primary receiver on the account, then you will see a $5.00 additional outlet charge or lease fee (depending on if you owned or rented the old receiver) drop off the account, and a $7.00 lease fee added to the account. So, at most you will see a $2.00 increase in your monthly charges for the new receiver. If you own the old receiver, you are not required to return it, but may for a $10.00 credit. After all the MPEG-2 HD is taken down, they will still work, just will not receive HD programming.


----------



## golazo

puckwithahalo said:


> Just to clarify, yes, the receiver will be leased. if it is the only receiver or the primary receiver on the account, there will be no lease fee. if the 921 or 942 was a non-primary receiver on the account, then you will see a $5.00 additional outlet charge or lease fee (depending on if you owned or rented the old receiver) drop off the account, and a $7.00 lease fee added to the account. So, at most you will see a $2.00 increase in your monthly charges for the new receiver. If you own the old receiver, you are not required to return it, but may for a $10.00 credit. After all the MPEG-2 HD is taken down, they will still work, just will not receive HD programming.


It seems the Dish website isn't explicitly clear whether the add'l outlet receiver
($5) fee applies to leased receivers also?

Since I own all my 811 boxes, I never went through the "free" upgrades in the
past. Is it really "free" when you are paying the $7 lease fee on each non-primary receiver ?

It's like the car dealer is offering you a free upgrade on your car, and you still
pay $800 leasing the new bmw ...

So do all you leasing people pay $7 + $5 = $12 for each non-primary receiver / month ?

Thanks.


----------



## lenny

golazo said:


> It seems the Dish website isn't explicitly clear whether the add'l outlet receiver
> ($5) fee applies to leased receivers also?
> 
> Since I own all my 811 boxes, I never went through the "free" upgrades in the
> past. Is it really "free" when you are paying the $7 lease fee on each non-primary receiver ?
> 
> It's like the car dealer is offering you a free upgrade on your car, and you still
> pay $800 leasing the new bmw ...
> 
> So do all you leasing people pay $7 + $5 = $12 for each non-primary receiver / month ?
> 
> Thanks.


No you just pay $7 which is comprised of $5 for the normal additional receiver fee plus $2 for it's HD capability.
Although on the bill the line item just says $7 for a "Leased Receiver Fee". So effectively I only pay $2 more when I moved from my 921 to the new 722.


----------



## scaesare

So is Dish replacing leased 942's with MPEG4 capable boxes?

I got a call a month back scheduling to do that for me free of charge (but probably a new lease commitment).

They then had to cancel the appointment and I've not heard back. I'm going to call them soon, but thought I'd find out what's been happening with people...


----------



## Jason Kragt

I have an active 942 but never received a call.


----------



## BattleZone

Dish is replacing 921s and 942s with ViP622s, and 811s with ViP211s. The upgrade is free, the new receiver will be leased, there is no commitment, but for many, a tech visit is required to add support for 129 or 61.5 to your system so it will be capable of receiving HD programming.


----------



## JPC

My 921 was replaced with a leased 722. My Super Dish was replaced with two Dish 500: one for 110, 119 and one for 61.5. Two DP34 were replaced with one DP44. 

No charge for anything and no contract renewal or "dishin-it-up" required. 722 so far, is excellent. There's occasional pixellation, (mostly on TWC) but overall the picture and signal quality is very good.


----------



## rjs-1

This is what a rep told me this morning online in response to my question about replacement of my owned 811 & dishplayer 7100:

Please wait while we find a representative to assist you... 
You have been connected to (03) Grace W. 
(03) Grace W: Thank you for choosing Dish Network the leader in DVR and HD. I will be happy to assist you today. Please give me 2-3 minutes to access your account and review the information you have already provided. 
Randy : ok. 
(03) Grace W: Thank you. 
(03) Grace W: Thank you for your patience. 
(03) Grace W: If you do not want to lease the receiver than the only option is you can purchase the HD receiver. 
Currently experiencing network delays, one moment please.... 
Network connection re-established. 
Randy : Do you mean I will have to buy a new one to receive programming? 
(03) Grace W: Yes. 
(03) Grace W: You can get the programming with the receivers that you have on your account. 
(03) Grace W: To get the HD programming you have to add new HD receiver. 
Randy : I read where they are to be discontinued. 
Randy : the 811&7100 
(03) Grace W: I am sorry, I did not understand. 
(03) Grace W: You can restart the services with the receivers that you have on your account. 
(03) Grace W: Do you have the equipment? 
Randy : because of the switch over to new encoding. 
Randy : my old equipment will be obsolete? 
Randy : Thanks for your help 
(03) Grace W: Is there another issue that I may assist you with? 
(03) Grace W: You're very welcome. 
Your session has ended. You may now close this window.


----------



## puckwithahalo

> This is what a rep told me this morning online in response to my question about replacement of my owned 811 & dishplayer 7100:


See this thread

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140515


----------



## rjs-1

puckwithahalo said:


> See this thread
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=140515


yep I saw it. Guess I'll call dish and hope to get a different responce.


----------



## 722921

Given the quick obsolecence of electronic equipment, why own? Either way, they charge a lease fee or an access fee for owned equipment.


----------



## rjs-1

I just like the idea of ownership even if some say its just an illusion, it's better than rent (never own)!


----------



## tthomps

After almost daily phone messages from Dish, I upgraded my 921 to 722. The 722 was brought in place of a 622 and the dish was upgraded to 1000.2 I had installed the 921 four years ago, upgrading the LNBs, repositioning the dish in the yard (on a cemented metal pole and off of the wooded one), and using quad-shielded RG6 wiring. A DP34 switch output two lines to the 921 and one line to a 301. The 921 worked almost flawlessly for us. About once a month, it started to slow down, and one of us would do a front panel warm boot. Dish gave me $10 for it. Alternatively, I could have taken it to our county recycling center that would have wanted $15 to haul it away.

The 722 is an improvement, but we do not have a HDTV to take full advantage of the upgrade. The menu is much faster, and I seem to have less pixelization on my OTA channels (my favorite OTA local channel is broadcasting its digital in the VHS range at the tower 65 miles away). We do not use PIP, so I piped the TV2 output to a SDTV LCD in another room. So, we gained a 2nd TV when we are not using tuner 2 to record. I made no change to my Dish package, so our bill stays the same. And supposedly, I will not be charge the $7 lease fee for the 722. I will see on the next bill.


----------



## doxieland

Hi -
I am feeling lonely here. Does anyone still have the 921? the 622 replacement is in place; dish left our 921 active as a standard def dual tuner (and it's still just as evil-behaving as it had been, maybe more so, even though it's moved to a "casual" use bedroom)

did anyone else try keeping the 921 active? anyone know how long before it becomes totally non-functional so I can plan for the eventual replacement for it. 

We turned off a 301 to keep the 921 so we'd have dvr technology; however without constant checking and rebooting, it won't record the timers now. 

What will a dual tuner standard def replacement option be and how expensive? And how long do I have before I need to make that change?

thanks for any info/help!

doxieland


----------



## Grandude

I got rid of my 921 many moons ago but kept the 721 active. Just checked today and it will only get Nasa and Congratulations you have a Dish 500. Guess I better call and have it removed from my active receivers list at Dish. I wonder if they will do it automatically since they now have disabled it.

I had planned to keep it going for OTA but it doesn't work for that now either.

Have you tried your 921 today?


----------



## doxieland

Grandude said:


> I got rid of my 921 many moons ago but kept the 721 active. Just checked today and it will only get Nasa and Congratulations you have a Dish 500. Guess I better call and have it removed from my active receivers list at Dish. I wonder if they will do it automatically since they now have disabled it.
> 
> I had planned to keep it going for OTA but it doesn't work for that now either.
> 
> Have you tried your 921 today?


Yes, as of nov 1 08, 1:30pm edt - 921 still struggling along. wouldn't it be nice if "they" could provide information regarding the demise timeline - and what's happening - instead of the vague someday.....

we are/were also hoping to use the OTA on 921 after "the end" but guess that won't be an option either.

thanks for your info,
doxieland


----------



## puckwithahalo

> Yes, as of nov 1 08, 1:30pm edt - 921 still struggling along. wouldn't it be nice if "they" could provide information regarding the demise timeline - and what's happening - instead of the vague someday.....


I'm fairly sure it depends upon how long the smart card upgrades end up taking as well as trying to get all the old receivers replaced.


----------



## zubee

On the bill the line item just says $7 for a "Leased Receiver Fee". So effectively I only pay $2 more when I moved from my 921 to the new 722.


----------

